# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Salutations!

## Dagmar25

Salutations a tous! (ça change de bonjour)
Je suis une (plus ou moins) jeune femme de 29ans arrivant de Haute Saone dans la belle ville de Baume les Dames.      Amoureuse des animaux depuis toujours (mon premier mot a été "chat" pour la plus grande jalousie de ma mère), végétarienne depuis onze, j'ai été coupée dans ma vocation par mes parents qui préferaient que je fasse "un vrai" métier, puis par les aléas de la vie et es factures.
J'ai donc longtemps travailler comme ajusteur monteur en industrie, puis comme manoeuvre dans le bâtiment (isolation, charpente, couverture)
Après des années professionnelles et personnelles très difficile, j'ai "craquée" en Janvier 2019 et on m'a découvert un syndrome de trouble bipolaire. Je suis donc en arrêt forcé pour 2 ans pour me stabiliser. 
J'en profite donc pour réaliser mon rêve: travailler pour aider les animaux: je suis soigneur bénévole a la SPA de Deluz et j'espère en faire mon métier dès que mon état ce sera stabilisé. Je suis également famille d'accueil pour les Chats'nonymes, et ponctuellement bénévole au CPEPESC (protection des Chiroptères).
Je suis soutenu dans ma passion par mon fiancé avec qui je suis en couple depuis 5ans; et nous avons 4 chats, 2 minettes 
en FA et un ratou.
Outre tout ça je sors très peu, ou du moins pas dans les endroits trop peuplé, ni dans les lieux clos, je préfère une petite balade en forêt avec mes petites guides naturaliste, ou rester chez moi a bricoler ou a faire de la musculation (j'ai tout chez moi car je suis incapable d'entrée dans une salle de sport).
Sinon je suis fan de musique métal, de motos et de tatouage/pierçing.N'hésitez a venir papoter, je suis très sociable très un écran et juste terriblement timide en vrai ;3
Petite présentation de mes chats:
Mon 1er bébé Othala dit La Patate (chaton abandonné souffrant de myopie)
IMG_2541.jpg
Les deux inséparables Domovoï (ma petite panthère noire) et Smoothie mon gros bonbon (adopté chez les chats'nonymes quand il avait plus d'un an, chat maltraité par son ancien humain et souffrant de coryza avancé et de podo-dermatite sévère)
IMG_2737.jpg
Et enfin ma petite emmerdeuse Lukku^^
IMG_2537.jpg

Photo de mes deux minettes en FA a venir quand elle seront un peu plus sociable, idem pour mon ratou.

----------


## Delphane

Bienvenue !

C'est rare de croiser des gens de Haute-Saône, alors en tant qu'autochtone (certes, exilée à Dijon, mais bon maintenant c'est toujours la même région...  :: ), je suis obligée de te saluer !  ::

----------


## Dagmar25

Enchantée! au mon Dieu une Haute Saonoise :: 
C'est vrai que c'est rare, tu etais d'ou?
Dijon est une jolie ville alors ça va et c'est qu'ont fait tous partie de la même région maintenant^^

----------


## Delphane

Plus du côté de Luxeuil-les-Bains, tout au nord, presque les Vosges... Bref, la pampa de chez la pampa...  :: 

Oui, Dijon c'est plutôt une ville sympa, juste la bonne taille : de quoi faire, tout en restant une taille "humaine" (une plus grande ville, je crois que je pourrais pas m'y sentir à l'aise...), de jolis coins, un peu de verdure, la campagne autour est plutôt chouette aussi...

----------


## superdogs

Rhooo, ce choupinou de Smoothie...  ::  ce p'tit regard bleu....

----------


## Dagmar25

Oh! je vois bien Luxeuil, j'y passe pour aller dans les Vosges, moi je suis de Les Magny a côté de Villersexel, la pampa un peu moins pampa du coup:3
Je te comprend, je n'arriverai pas non plus a vivre dans une trop grande ville, je suis trop campagnarde pour ça, heureusement Baume Les Dames c'est petit et pratique a la fois :: 
J'allais de temps en temps a Dijon, mais je ne me sens pas vraiment a ma place, j'ai adoré le centre ville cependant!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci!!!!! :Pom pom girl: Mon Smoothie a le pouvoir magique de faire craquer tout le monde avec ses yeux!

----------


## Dagmar25

Et hop, je sais c'etait il y a super longtemps, mais voila les photos de ma tribu de rats!
IMG_3184.jpgLilo et Zana
IMG_3384.jpgGrisette, ou Gri-Gri pour les intime
IMG_3456.jpgEt Blanchette!

----------


## Ioko

Bienvenue  ::  ::

----------

